# Which Karcher KB6060 or K5.55M Deluxe



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a decent pressure washer for £170-185 and have noted the KB6060 and K5.55M are around my budget. Both feature 130PSI, have similar flow rates (460 and 420 l/h) and 9m hoses. The KB6060 is more expensive at £185 whilst I can get the K5.55M from Focus with OAP discount at £170 including the T200 patio cleaner attachment although this isn't particularly important. I want something reasonably robust which will work with a CYC foam lance for use 2-3 times weekly. At the moment, I'm edging towards the K5.55M due to the lower price and Focus being round the corner...

Which one should I go for? 

Are there any other pros/cons which i haven't taken into account?

Are there any other alternatives or better prices for the ones i've listed? (links if possible)

any help much appreciated as i've been scratching my head over this for a while...

cheers
Kev


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought the K5.55M. After a bit of a teething problem where the hose flew out where it connects to the PW and getting a replacement from Focus, it does the job well. Very pleased and an absolute bargain at £168 and I'll probably sell the T200 attachment too making it even better value!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I bought the K5.55M and it is awesome. So nice to have 9 metres of hose to wander round the car with. The 6060 looks more compact I'd say but then doesn't appear to come with T200, other than that there doesn't appear to be much in it?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a KB6060, works fine and packs up nice and neat, although it's a lot bigger than expected. Dual detergent tanks too, although I've not tried using them as yet.


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

Why would you need dual detergent tanks? I doubt i'll even use the one on mine having seen how poorly it foamed and it went through a *lot* of product too...

I'm about to order the foam lance from CYC - getting excited now...


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

Does the KB6060 have adjustable pressure/flow on the machine rather than just on the vario lance?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't used the tanks, I guess you could have different strengths of product in each but they're not designed for making foam, only applying product to whatever you're washing (could have Tardis/APC etc).

Nope, pressure is controlled by the vario lance as I think most Karchers are. Stick a dirtblaster on it though and watch that paint fly


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

I've yet to try the dirtblaster but I don't think i'll be letting it loose on the paint. I might do the arches but nothing else...

I have a suds blaster as well so I guess in a way i've got two detergent tanks too lol

I think the main problem with the tanks though is that they seemed to empty far too quickly for my liking and i'd rather mix and apply in the correct ratio's via bottle. I think something like TFR might work ok though for dirty cars.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

I would go for the K5.55M myself! really looks the business!


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought the K5.55M on Sunday...i've yet to give it a proper test but it does look very well spec'd! I'm off to get a CYC HD foam lance Monday...can't wait!!!!!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

s2ook said:


> I've yet to try the dirtblaster but I don't think i'll be letting it loose on the paint. I might do the arches but nothing else...
> 
> I have a suds blaster as well so I guess in a way i've got two detergent tanks too lol
> 
> I think the main problem with the tanks though is that they seemed to empty far too quickly for my liking and i'd rather mix and apply in the correct ratio's via bottle. I think something like TFR might work ok though for dirty cars.


I wouldn't put the dirtblaster anywhere near the car at all


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

I tried the dirt blaster out today and it's deceptively powerful. It's far too powerful to use on the car although I know a few on here use on the arches but my car's too low profile to risk hitting the sidewalls so i'll give it a miss. As for the PW it's an awesome bit of kit for the money and should do everything I need.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I leave the dirtblaster for patios, you don't need that kind of power on a car


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got the KB6060 and its a great bit of kit ... the hose on both power washers is poor quality though so I've just had my hose replaced by Karcher with a commercial higher grade hose.


----------

